# skunk bedding?



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

right, up until today, dominos overnight cage hasnt been lined with anything but it gets so messy with food spillages, water spillages n when he misses his litter <<bless he tries though>> and its hard to get the bottom of th cage off and upstairs to wash in the bath. So i thought id line the bottom with newspaper as i thought once messed i could remove the top layer easily......well since its been in hes managed to spill everything twice as much as he did before n the newspaper us now soakin n needs totally strippin out!! does anyone use anything in their skunks cage to make maintainin its cleanliness easier? or am i destined to take the soddin thing apart n upstairs to wash 2 or 3 times a day? :bash:


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

What type of cage are you using out of interest?

Nizhi is in a large dog crate with a cat carrier as her bed/house. The carrier has the bedding in but she does drag it out on the odd occasion :whistling2:

The dog crate has a tray on the bottom which is removable so easy to clean - or if she is out & about I can clear the debris out by hand & then mop the whole tray without moving it. I use nothing on the tray as I don't see the point when all she wants to do is dig it up :lol2:. When cleaning I remove both cat litter trays and her bed/house thus leaving plenty of room for cleaning.

In her bed/house she has a fleece dog throw & one of my old jumpers (its been worn by me first so it has my odour on it, to help with the settling in process = well, that's the plan!!). Both of these are easy to chuck in the machine, wash & dry quickly & so far its working well - although thankfully after the initial few nights, she has not pooped or peed in her bed : victory:


----------



## Twiisted (Mar 15, 2008)

I dont have a skunk. But first thing that comes to mind is those puppy training pads.. They stick down and will soak up any spillages.. Wont fall apart when it gets wet or move around like newspaper does...?


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

It is a waste of time trying to use substrate IMO

I use a couple of fleece pet blankets to try to keep the tray clean as it is metal and doesnt have an easily wipe clean surface. It is big to have to keep getting out but every so often I scrub it at the outside tap.

They sleep in a cat bed and also have blankets in there but the blankets on the cage floor have to be washed all the time. At least twice a week or whenever they get them mucky... the combination of spilt water and cat litter is the main culprit.

Skunks are really messy. I thought pouchies were bad!!!


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

I dont line mine either 

the puppy training pads they would probs just rip to shreds as they have dog urine odour on them :lol2:

i just used towels for them to sleep in and just spot clean cage bottom and then every couple of weeks completely clean bottoms of cages 

i have to use zoo zones an indoor rabbit cages for mine as they can both squeeze through the bars of the dog crates still:lol2:


----------



## Lucy_ (Jul 9, 2008)

yeah the puppy training pads they do completly shred lol... i had some on the floor and bam took an interest and i had a white floor of shredded puppy pads...
if i put bam in her cage its only for when i am out or if we are eating (because she prefers our food lol) so if its when i go out i just put a towel in..

I pick out any poo and then will disinfect the bottom and have a bucket of water to wash it with... cleans lovely. shes uses an indoor rabbit cage.

What is domino kept in?

Luce x


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

Tinks uses our bed for bedding or sometimes the wardrobe on one of my jumpers and has Cobbycat for litter or Litter pearls,she uses a domed covered cat litter tray and doesn't drag either of these litters out, I tried paper towel but that got placed in our bed!Pompom sleeps in a dog bed with a fleecy dog cushion and an old fleece of mine. He poops wherever he likes bless him:bash:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> I dont line mine either
> 
> the puppy training pads they would probs just rip to shreds as they have dog urine odour on them :lol2:
> 
> ...


 


Lucy_ said:


> yeah the puppy training pads they do completly shred lol... i had some on the floor and bam took an interest and i had a white floor of shredded puppy pads...
> if i put bam in her cage its only for when i am out or if we are eating (because she prefers our food lol) so if its when i go out i just put a towel in..
> 
> I pick out any poo and then will disinfect the bottom and have a bucket of water to wash it with... cleans lovely. shes uses an indoor rabbit cage.
> ...


domino is in ther same kinda cage havoc is kept in, what type is that? indoor rabbit cage? its about 3 ft long 2 ft wide n the metal bit clips onto the tray, so when i unclip it all the hooks that hold the cage bit come off n its a swine to get back on. 
i wish i could just spot clean n clean the tray every couple of weeks but its impossible. though he uses his litter most of the time he always seems to tip it over or sometimes stands in the litter with him bum hangin out of it! so it needs fully cleanin at least every other day if not more! ive been cleanin it twice a day so far, hes a mucky swine!!!:bash:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> domino is in ther same kinda cage havoc is kept in, what type is that? indoor rabbit cage? its about 3 ft long 2 ft wide n the metal bit clips onto the tray, so when i unclip it all the hooks that hold the cage bit come off n its a swine to get back on.
> i wish i could just spot clean n clean the tray every couple of weeks but its impossible. though he uses his litter most of the time he always seems to tip it over or sometimes stands in the litter with him bum hangin out of it! so it needs fully cleanin at least every other day if not more! ive been cleanin it twice a day so far, hes a mucky swine!!!:bash:


LOL cat bless him 

when people tell ya that skunks are pooping machines ya dont actually believe it till you witness it yourself haha 

if i bagged up week of skunk poo i dont think 1 bin liner would be enough haha 

they even toilet more than the dogs do :lol2:


----------



## Talk To The Animals (Jan 10, 2008)

Hershey runs around our spare room and uses an old duvet for her bed - she just hides in the middle of it. Oreo is still sleeping in our bedroom (we have to wear slippers to protect our tosies from her toothies!) and uses whatever she can steal. She has a towel which she has dragged under a chest of drawers but we also find odd socks under there, or bits of kitchen paper she has stolen.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

i dont mean bedding as in somewhere for him to sleep i mean beddin as in "substrate" for the cage, didnt wanna use substrate cos its not really the right term i dont think for skunks lol but thanks for all replies


----------



## Reiyuu (Sep 21, 2007)

Punk and indie get cleaned out with a dustpan and brush cos they NEVER keep all their litter in the tray. Its pretty easy to sweep up. If the cage tray gets scummy we just take it out the back and hose it down! lol


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

Cat from reading the replies I think most people don't use any substrate in the cages, just cat litter in the litter trays - especially if using a dog crate set up.

However as you are using an indoor rabbit cage I am not sure what to recommend because if you used cat litter in the bottom Domino would probably not use the litter tray :whistling2:. Could you perhaps put a piece of old carpet or lino flooring in their that can be taken out & washed? If you had a couple of pieces you could use 1 & wash 1 on rotation - I already do this with Nizhi's bedding (as in snugly sleepy bedding). You can get non slip lino these days as well......much better for using around animals that scoot about quite quickly :lol2:


----------

